# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Aiptasia zapper (Aiptazer)

## Manuel Gomes

Será desta, que nos vamos livrar definitivamente delas?
Killing Aiptasia With Electricity

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Finalmente vamos ter mais opções para as condenar... já tinhamos injecções letais, e agora choques-eléctricos, muito porreiro  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Hum!!! :Admirado: 

Eletrolise de agua salgada resulta em Cloro que são aquelas bolhinhas que vemos no vídeo... 
Pergunta minha...Não será prejudicial tanto cloro?

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Resposta minha:
I do not know!
Em aquariofilia marinha, a maior parte dos mitos revelam-se uns fiascos e erros de extrema gravidade.
O vinagre e o sumo de limão, e os produtos de marca para eliminação destes organismos, que se baseiam nos mesmos princípios também o não são?

----------

